# ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

۩۞۩ قلـــ جائع ــــب۩۞۩


يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان
سواء في قصص الحب الغابرة أم في أحاديث هذا الزمان ..
ولا يقنع بذرات الحب القليلة .. فهو متعطش الى حد الارتواء ..
ومندفع الى حافة الاغواء .



۩۞۩ قلـــــ طيب ـــــب۩۞۩ 


يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال ..
أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص ..
ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه
حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب
كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين..



۩۞۩ قلــــ محترق ــــب۩۞۩ 



ملتاع على طول البعد عن الوطن والاحباب ..
لا يكاد يبني في نفسه أدوارا جديدة من الحياة حتى
تتكسر مجاديفه بفعل قسوة الواقع وتلاطم الذكريات
فيبقى في مكانه ..ذو أحلام مستقبلية كثيرة ..
ولكن ذو لذة ماضية وشوق قديم أكثر ..



۩۞۩ قلــــ يائس ـــب۩۞۩ 


انتحرت فيه الأماني ..
وضاعت منه كل الأحلام لأنه فقد الدرب الصحيح لشاطئ الأمان ..
وابتعد كثيرا بسبب طيشه عن ملامح العمران ..
فخسر نفسه واهله وجماعته ..
ولم يبق هناك مجالا للتسامح معه أو حتى للغفران 



۩۞۩ قلـــــ محب ـــب۩۞۩ 


يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام ..
وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان ..
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة ..
وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
لانه يمدهم بكل ايثاربعضا مما عنده ..
ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه 



۩۞۩ قلــــــ أحمق ــــب۩۞۩ 


لا يعي ما يدور حوله .. ولا يعترف بأخطائه ..
فكل همه الاستمتاع بما يدور في محيطه ..
وأخذ كل ما يستطيعه حتى ولو كان ذلك بوسائل غبية تحطم أنقى الأنفس ..
وتقتل أعظم الأشخاص



۩۞۩ قلــــ مسافر ـــب۩۞۩ 


لا يقبع في مكان واحد ..
وليس له انتماء لأي شيء .. فكل ما يراه يكون تحصيل حاصل ..
ومتعة للعين فقط .. ولا تربطه بالواقع أية صلات أو روابط ..
لذلك يشعر بالغربة كلما حاول الارتماء في حضن الطبيعة ..
أو كلما حاول ذرف الدموع على بعض ما يصيبه ..
لانه ببساطة لا يملك من يقف الى جانبه ويواسيه على ما هو فيه ..



۩۞۩ قلـــــ جارح ــــب۩۞۩ 



يلقي من الكلمات ما يخدش كل ما هو جميل ..
وله من التصرفات ما يؤلم كل من به محيط .. ولا يشعر باللذة
الا بعد أن يمارس سلطته العليا دون الانتباه الى ان ما يفعله
يجعل أحبابه حطاما لا يقدرون على التفاعل أو حتى الابتسام 


۩۞۩ قلــــ ميت ـــب۩۞۩ 


لا يشعر بأي شيء .. ولا يكترث لأي أمر ..
فكل ما يراه سواد في سواد .. وكل ما يحلم به ان يأكل
وينام .. دون الولوج في بقية الأحداث اليومية الجميلة التي
تشغل بال الناس .. والانكى من هذا كله انه يحاول بسط
نفوذه على كل الأنام .. ويمشي ( لتحقيق ذلك ) بأقدام حديدية
على الورود الحمراء دون ابداء الندم .. أو حتى محاولة الالتفات
لتقديم الاعتذار


۩۞۩ قلــــ مؤمن بالله ـــب۩۞۩ 


قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء ..
حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في
وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع
غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه 





منقوووووووووووول 
۩​


----------



## meri (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

كلمات جميلة قوى ياكاندى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

بجد موضوع تحفة اوى اوى ياكاندى
فعلا القلوب انوان فى منها الوحش وفى منها الحلو​


----------



## sunny man (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

شكرا على هذه الكلمات المملؤة بمشاعر و احاسيس صادقة


----------



## لولو86 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

*موضوع روعه والكلمات الي في 
تمس على وتر القلب
مشكور على هذا الموضع
تقبل مروري
____________*​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

*سلام المسيح :
مش عارف بجد بس هل ممكن اننا نكون القلوب دي كلها بس في اوقات مختلفة ؟
هل ممكن ان نمر بكل هذه المرحل ( القلبيه ) 
اعتقد نعم ...​ربنا معانا​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

موضوع رااائع اوى يا كاندى شكرا لتعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



meri قال:


> كلمات جميلة قوى ياكاندى
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسى على الرد الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع تحفة اوى اوى ياكاندى
> فعلا القلوب انوان فى منها الوحش وفى منها الحلو​



اكيد يا مرموره 

النوعين موجودين

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذه الكلمات المملؤة بمشاعر و احاسيس صادقة




شكرااااااااااا على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



لولو86 قال:


> *موضوع روعه والكلمات الي في
> تمس على وتر القلب
> مشكور على هذا الموضع
> تقبل مروري
> ____________*​



اهلا بيكى 

واشكرك لمرورك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> مش عارف بجد بس هل ممكن اننا نكون القلوب دي كلها بس في اوقات مختلفة ؟
> هل ممكن ان نمر بكل هذه المرحل ( القلبيه )
> اعتقد نعم ...​ربنا معانا​*



انا معتقدش انا الكل ممكن يمر بكل القلوب دى

لان القلب المتسامح عمره ما بيكون اسود

شكراااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع رااائع اوى يا كاندى شكرا لتعب محبتك​



شكراااااااااااا ليك على المشاركه​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*

*سلام المسيح :
مقصدش الر بمعناه الاساسي لكن ساعات الواحد ممكن يتغير حسب المشاكل طبيعة رد فعله مش كل الناس زي بعضها 
شكرآ لتعبك في الرد ولتحملك يا اختي *[/center​]​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> مقصدش الر بمعناه الاساسي لكن ساعات الواحد ممكن يتغير حسب المشاكل طبيعة رد فعله مش كل الناس زي بعضها
> شكرآ لتعبك في الرد ولتحملك يا اختي *[/center​]​




قعلا كلامك مظبوط ساعات بتحصل مواقف

بتجبر الانسان انه يمر ببعض المراحل

اشكرك بجد وربنا يوفقك

ويختار الصالح ليك​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ۩۞۩ قلـــ جائع ــــب۩۞۩
> 
> 
> يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان
> ...



 اجمل ما فى القلوب القلب الطيب فهو  قلب دائماً ملىء بالحب والحنان  للاحباب يحب الاخرين ويتمنى لهم كل الخير  يتناسى أى اخطاء   للاخرين فى حقه..... شديد الانتماء لمن حوله لا يقدر ابدا على ان يجرحهم فهو ينبض بنبض قلوبهم .......يصبر على كل ما يحدث ويتقبله برضا ,.........ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ۩۞۩ قلـــــــــــــــوب ۩۞۩*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اجمل ما فى القلوب القلب الطيب فهو  قلب دائماً ملىء بالحب والحنان  للاحباب يحب الاخرين ويتمنى لهم كل الخير  يتناسى أى اخطاء   للاخرين فى حقه..... شديد الانتماء لمن حوله لا يقدر ابدا على ان يجرحهم فهو ينبض بنبض قلوبهم .......يصبر على كل ما يحدث ويتقبله برضا ,.........ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .




ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى

على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## يوستيكا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟*

قلـــ جائع ــــب .؛؛


يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان
سواء في قصص الحب الغابرة أم في أحاديث هذا الزمان ..
ولا يقنع بذرات الحب القليلة .. فهو متعطش الى حد الارتواء ..


قلـــــ طيب ـــــب 
.؛

يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال ..
أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص ..
ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه
حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب
كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين..



قلــــ محترق ــــب

ملتاع على طول البعد عن الوطن والاحباب ..
لا يكاد يبني في نفسه أدوارا جديدة من الحياة حتى
تت**ر مجاديفه بفعل قسوة الواقع وتلاطم الذكريات
فيبقى في مكانه ..ذو أحلام مستقبلية كثيرة ..
ولكن ذو لذة ماضية وشوق قديم أكثر ..



قلــــ يائس ـــب

انتحرت فيه الأماني ..
وضاعت منه كل الأحلام لأنه فقد الدرب الصحيح لشاطئ الأمان ..
وابتعد كثيرا _ بسبب طيشه _ عن ملامح العمران ..
فخسر نفسه واهله وجماعته ..
ولم يبق هناك مجالا للتسامح معه أو حتى للغفران ..



قلـــــ محب ـــب

يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام ..
وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان ..
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة ..
وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده ..
ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه ..



قلــــــ أحمق ــــب

لا يعي ما يدور حوله .. ولا يعترف بأخطائه ..
فكل همه الاستمتاع بما يدور في محيطه ..
وأخذ كل ما يستطيعه حتى ولو كان ذلك بوسائل غبية تحطم أنقى الأنفس ..
وتقتل أعظم الأشخاص ..


قلــــ مسافر ـــب
لا يقبع في مكان واحد ..
وليس له انتماء لأي شيء .. فكل ما يراه يكون تحصيل حاصل ..
ومتعة للعين فقط .. ولا تربطه بالواقع أية صلات أو روابط ..
لذلك يشعر بالغربة كلما حاول الارتماء في حضن الطبيعة ..
أو كلما حاول ذرف الدموع على بعض ما يصيبه ..
لانه ببساطة لا يملك من يقف الى جانبه ويواسيه على ما هو فيه ..



قلـــــ جارح ــــب

يلقي من الكلمات ما يخدش كل ما هو جميل ..
وله من التصرفات ما يؤلم كل من به محيط .. ولا يشعر باللذة
الا بعد أن يمارس سلطته العليا دون الانتباه الى ان ما يفعله
يجعل أحبابه حطاما لا يقدرون على التفاعل أو حتى الابتسام ..


قلــــ ميت ـــب
لا يشعر بأي شيء .. ولا يكترث لأي أمر ..
فكل ما يراه سواد في سواد .. وكل ما يحلم به ان يأكل
وينام .. دون الولوج في بقية الأحداث اليومية الجميلة التي
تشغل بال الناس .. والانكى من هذا كله انه يحاول بسط
نفوذه على كل الأنام .. ويمشي ( لتحقيق ذلك ) بأقدام حديدية
على الورود الحمراء دون ابداء الندم .. أو حتى محاولة الالتفات
لتقديم الاعتذار ..

فأي القلـــــ ـــــــوب قلبـــــكـ  
 منقوله للامانه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> قلـــــ طيب ـــــب
> .؛
> 
> يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
> ...


ثانكس يا يوستيكا على الموضوع ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*قلـــــ محب ـــب

يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام ..
وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان ..
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة ..
وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده ..
ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه​**انا فعلا بجد بحب الناس اووووووووووى اوووووووى ميرسى يا يوستيكا على الموضوع الجميل ده​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_مشكوووووووووووووووره




​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

قلـــــ محب ـــب

يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام ..
وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان ..
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة ..
وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده ..
ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه ..
انا نوع قلبى ده يا جدعان بجد صفات رائعه ومقدرش اقول اكتر من ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدااا

مرسي ليكي يوستيكا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يوستيكا على الموضوع الجميل والرائع​


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكراااااااااا اخت يوستيكا
موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## يوستيكا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد مرسي ليكم كتير ولرودتكم الجميله ده ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## فونتالولو (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا يوستيكا 
 الموضوع في قمه الروعه 
 مرسي اوي*


----------



## يوستيكا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي ليك كتير kokoman علي ردك و بجد منور الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## يوستيكا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قلبك من اي نوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا يوستيكا
> الموضوع في قمه الروعه
> مرسي اوي



مرسي كتير لمرورك فونتالولو 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك مرررسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

*احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

احببت وكرهت.. 
فرحت فحزنت... 
ضحكت فبكيت... 
ولكني .... رغم كل الألم ... عشت 
تعلمت.... 

ان جرحي لايؤلم احدا في الوجود غيري 
وان بكاء الناس من حولي....لن يفيدني بشيء تعلمت...

ان اثمن الدموع واصدقها..هي التي تنزل بصمت...دون ان يراها احد 
تعلمت.... 

ان افرح مع الناس....وان احزن وحدي 
وان دواء جراحي الوحيد...هو رضائي بقدري 
تعلمت.... 

ان اعظم نجاح ان انجح في التوفيق بين رغباتي ورغبات من حولي 
تعلمت.... 

ان من راقب الناس...مات كرها من الناس 
وان من حاسب الناس على عواطفهم نحوه...كان بينه وبينهم 
حبل مقطوع لايربط ابداً 
وانه لو اعطي الانسان كل مايتمنى...لأكل بعضنا بعضاً 
تعلمت.... 

انني اذا كنت اريد الراحه في الحياة..يجب ان اعتني بصحتي 
واذا كنت اريد السعاده يجب ان اعتني بأخلاقي وشكلي 
وانني اذا كنت اريدالخلود في الحياة يجب ان اعتني بعقلي 
وانني اذا كنت اريد كل ذلك يجب ان اعتني اولاً...بديني 
تعلمت.... 

ان لا احتقر احدا مهما كان 
فقد يضعه الله موضع من تخشى فعاله ويرجى وصاله 
وانه لولا المرض...لافترست الصحه ما بقي من نوازع الرحمه 
لدى الانسان 
تعلمت.... 

ان لكل انسان عيب 
وان اخف العيوب...مالا يكون له اثر سيء على من حولنا 
تعلمت.... 

ان البيئه التي نشأنا فيها كونت شخصياتنا..وان افكارنا وطموحنا 
هي التي تعيد صناعة شخصياتنا وتغير من شكل حياتنا. تعلمت.... 

ان الكثير منا كالاطفال 
نكره الحق لانه نتذوق مرارة دوائه..ولا نفكر في حلاوة شفائه 
ونحب الباطل..لاننا نستلذ بطعمه ولا نبالي بسمّه ؟؟؟ 
تعلمت.... 

ان جمال النفس يسعدنا ومن حولنا 
وجمال الشكل يسعد من حولنا فقط 
وان من علامة حسن الاخلاق..ان تكون في بيتك احسن الناس 
اخلاقا... 


تعلمت.... 


....انه ربما كان الضحك دواء 
والمرح شفاء 
وقلة اللامبالاة احيانا منجاة... 
لمن اورثته الهموم والاعباء 
واني حين اضيع نفسي...اجدها في مناجاة الله 
وحين افقد غايتي الجأ الى كتاب الله 
تعلمت 

ان اسوأ انواع المرض ان تبتلى بمخالطة 
غليظ الفهم 
محدود الادراك 
بليد الذوق 
لا يفهم ويرى نفسه انه افهم من يفهم 
تعلمت.... 

ان العاجز ... من يلجأ عند النكبات للشكوى 
والحازم ... من يسرع للعمل 
والمستقيم ... الذي لا تتغير مبادئه بتغير الظروف 
والمتواضع ... الذي لا يزهو بنفسه في مواقف النصر 
تعلمت.... 

انه لو كنا متوكلين على الله حق التوكل لما قلقنا على المستقبل 
ولو كنا واثقين من رحمته تمام الثقه لما يئسنا من الفرج 
ولو كنا موقنين بحكمته لما عتبنا عليه بقضاؤه وقدره 
ولو كنا مطمئنين الى عدالته لما شككنا في نهاية الظالمين 
وان لله جنودا يحفظوننا ويدافعون عنا منهم.... 

تعلمت.... 

عدم صدق المقوله التي تقول... 
( اكبر منك بيوم أعلم منك بسنه ) 
فقد يكون اصغر منك بسنه واعلم منك بسنين 
وان الحياة مدرسه تربويه .. 
لو أحسن المهموم الاستفادة من همه
لكان نعمه لانقمه...فهل صحيح ماتعلمته​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



> تعلمت....
> 
> ان افرح مع الناس....وان احزن وحدي
> وان دواء جراحي الوحيد...هو رضائي بقدري
> تعلمت....


*موضوع حلوووو كتيير

مرسي كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



> عدم صدق المقوله التي تقول...
> ( اكبر منك بيوم أعلم منك بسنه )
> فقد يكون اصغر منك بسنه واعلم منك بسنين
> وان الحياة مدرسه تربويه ..
> ...




موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع كوكو

شكرااااااا جزيلا لطرحه اخي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## العجايبي (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



kokoman قال:


> احببت وكرهت..
> 
> 
> انني اذا كنت اريد الراحه في الحياة..يجب ان اعتني بصحتي
> ...



*الكلمات حلوة اوووووووووووووى*


----------



## zezza (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



> انه لو كنا متوكلين على الله حق التوكل لما قلقنا على المستقبل
> ولو كنا واثقين من رحمته تمام الثقه لما يئسنا من الفرج
> ولو كنا موقنين بحكمته لما عتبنا عليه بقضاؤه وقدره
> ولو كنا مطمئنين الى عدالته لما شككنا في نهاية الظالمين
> ...



wow 
جميلة جدا جدا يا كوكو 
دخلت قلبى على طول الجزئية دى 
لان الاتكال على الله خير من الاتكال على ذراع بشر

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يساعدك فى امتحانك

اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

*كلام جميل جدااا

تسلم ايديك كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع حلوووو كتيير​*
> 
> *مرسي كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل *​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع كوكو
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا لطرحه اخي
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



العجايبي قال:


> *الكلمات حلوة اوووووووووووووى*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا العجايبى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



zezza قال:


> wow
> جميلة جدا جدا يا كوكو
> دخلت قلبى على طول الجزئية دى
> لان الاتكال على الله خير من الاتكال على ذراع بشر
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا زيزا ​ 
وعلى المشاركه الرائعه 

بركه صلوات العذراء مريم والقديسين فلتكن معكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك كوكو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GEGE91 (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

الكلمات جميلة جداا حسيت انها لية
 انا بجد كنت محتجاها 
ومرسيى يا كوكو عليها


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جى جى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماريتا (9 فبراير 2009)

*احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*

احببت وكرهت.. 
فرحت فحزنت... 
ضحكت فبكيت... 
ولكني .... رغم كل الألام ... عشت 
تعلمت.... 

ان جرحي لايؤلم احدا في الوجود غيري 
وان بكاء الناس من حولي....لن يفيدني بشيء تعلمت...

ان اثمن الدموع واصدقها..هي التي تنزل بصمت...دون ان يراها احد 
تعلمت.... 

ان افرح مع الناس....وان احزن وحدي 
وان دواء جراحي الوحيد...هو رضائي بقدري 
تعلمت.... 

ان اعظم نجاح ان انجح في التوفيق بين رغباتي ورغبات من حولي 
تعلمت.... 

ان من راقب الناس...مات كرها من الناس 
وان من حاسب الناس على عواطفهم نحوه...كان بينه وبينهم 
حبل مقطوع لايربط ابداً 
وانه لو اعطي الانسان كل مايتمنى...لأكل بعضنا بعضاً 
تعلمت.... 

انني اذا كنت اريد الراحه في الحياة..يجب ان اعتني بصحتي 
واذا كنت اريد السعاده يجب ان اعتني بأخلاقي وشكلي 
وانني اذا كنت اريدالخلود في الحياة يجب ان اعتني بعقلي 
وانني اذا كنت اريد كل ذلك يجب ان اعتني اولاً...بديني 
تعلمت.... 

ان لا احتقر احدا مهما كان 
فقد يضعه الله موضع من تخشى فعاله ويرجى وصاله 
وانه لولا المرض...لافترست الصحه ما بقي من نوازع الرحمه 
لدى الانسان 
تعلمت.... 

ان لكل انسان عيب 
وان اخف العيوب...مالا يكون له اثر سيء على من حولنا 
تعلمت.... 

ان البيئه التي نشأنا فيها كونت شخصياتنا..وان افكارنا وطموحنا 
هي التي تعيد صناعة شخصياتنا وتغير من شكل حياتنا. تعلمت.... 

ان الكثير منا كالاطفال 
نكره الحق لانه نتذوق مرارة دوائه..ولا نفكر في حلاوة شفائه 
ونحب الباطل..لاننا نستلذ بطعمه ولا نبالي بسمّه ؟؟؟ 
تعلمت.... 

ان جمال النفس يسعدنا ومن حولنا 
وجمال الشكل يسعد من حولنا فقط 
وان من علامة حسن الاخلاق..ان تكون في بيتك احسن الناس 
اخلاقا... 


تعلمت.... 


....انه ربما كان الضحك دواء 
والمرح شفاء 
وقلة اللامبالاة احيانا منجاة... 
لمن اورثته الهموم والاعباء 
واني حين اضيع نفسي...اجدها في مناجاة الله 
وحين افقد غايتي الجأ الى كتاب الله 
تعلمت 

ان اسوأ انواع المرض ان تبتلى بمخالطة 
غليظ الفهم 
محدود الادراك 
بليد الذوق 
لا يفهم ويرى نفسه انه افهم من يفهم 
تعلمت.... 

ان العاجز ... من يلجأ عند النكبات للشكوى 
والحازم ... من يسرع للعمل 
والمستقيم ... الذي لا تتغير مبادئه بتغير الظروف 
والمتواضع ... الذي لا يزهو بنفسه في مواقف النصر 
تعلمت.... 

انه لو كنا متوكلين على الله حق التوكل لما قلقنا على المستقبل 
ولو كنا واثقين من رحمته تمام الثقه لما يئسنا من الفرج 
ولو كنا موقنين بحكمته لما عتبنا عليه بقضاؤه وقدره 
ولو كنا مطمئنين الى عدالته لما شككنا في نهاية الظالمين 
وان لله جنودا يحفظوننا ويدافعون عنا منهم


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*




> ان العاجز ... من يلجأ عند النكبات للشكوى
> والحازم ... من يسرع للعمل
> والمستقيم ... الذي لا تتغير مبادئه بتغير الظروف
> والمتواضع ... الذي لا يزهو بنفسه في مواقف النصر


​
موضوع جميل

شكراااااااا لكى اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ماريتا (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*

ميرسى جداااااااااا  وميرسى لتشجيعك
ربنا يحفظك فى رضاة


----------



## بولس ملاك عبد ا (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*



[/ST]lموضوع انا احييك علية لكنني احب ولا اعرف من احب انتظرة من زمن كثير  لم اعرف كيف اكرة انسان ورغم ذلك اشعر بحزن شديد يكاد ان يزرع في داخلي الياس ابكي بعيدا عن اعين اي انسان ورغم ذلك لا تنزب مني دموعي حتي امام نفسي وبكنها تنساب داخلي كالنهر الثائر اعيش دون اس هدف في الحياة فقد مات بداخلي الطموح انا انسان احيا علي حلم وحيد حلم واحد فقط لانة قد احاط بي جبال الياس وها انا اقاوم فهل اظل صامدا ام تراتي اهوي الي القاعقد اظن ان ما يحميني الي الان ما اتمسك بة من مبادئ وافكار وبعض من بصيص امال


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ميرسى ليكى ماريتا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماريتا (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألام عشت*

ميرسى جداااااااا يا بولس وربنا معاك ويقوى ايمانك 
وميرسى ليكى يا بريسكلا يا قمرة
ربنا يبارككم ويحفظكم فى رضاة


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

....انه ربما كان الضحك دواء 
والمرح شفاء 
وقلة اللامبالاة احيانا منجاة... 
لمن اورثته الهموم والاعباء 
واني حين اضيع نفسي...اجدها في مناجاة الله 
وحين افقد غايتي الجأ الى كتاب الله 
تعلمت
يارب سلام
كلامات روعه وحقيقية
وفعلا طول عمري راى ان الدنيا مدرسه او مسرح كبير
واحسن شي العيش مع المسيح دائما
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> ....انه ربما كان الضحك دواء
> والمرح شفاء
> وقلة اللامبالاة احيانا منجاة...
> لمن اورثته الهموم والاعباء
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: احببت وكرهت فرحت وحزنت لكني رغم كل الألم عشت*

بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو فعلا الحياة مدرسة والواحد هيفضل طول عمره يتعلم لحد ما يموت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------

